# What is your favorite type of Pesto?



## MochaBean04 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im looking for a pesto and im just wondering what is a popular one and that is diffrent. . .


----------



## ironchef (Feb 24, 2005)

Macadamia Nut and Arugula Pesto


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 25, 2005)

Traditional or the more common version that I make has basil, walnuts (I prefer them to pinenuts), garlic, cheese, olive oil and dash of lemon juice.

A more non-traditional one I make is with spinach ( blanch them slightly) and then blend it with almonds (blanched ones - skin removed) with garlic, lemon, cheese, red pepper flakes and olive oil.  

I like spinach because it has more nutrional value than your normal herbs.


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2005)

My fav is the traditional. Basil, toasted pine nuts, garlic, evoo, maybe a squeeze of lemon juice, salt, pepper, and parm cheese.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 25, 2005)

I love pesto with mixed herbs (basil, parsley, mint, cilantro, etc) and toasted walnuts. I also have an asian type that is wonderful with asian foods, as well as chicken and fish.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 27, 2005)

Ironchef, will you post your arugula and macadamia nut pesto recipe? It sounds wonderful.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 27, 2005)

Try making the traditional pesto with pistaccio nuts in place of the pine nuts.  I got the idea from Alton Brown and it's a very good variation!


----------



## ironchef (Feb 27, 2005)

Here ya go:

*Macadamia Nut and Arugula Pesto*

*Yield: Approx. 1 cup*

*Ingredients:*

1 c. loosely packed Baby Arugula
1/3 c. loosely packed Basil leaves
1/3 c. unsalted Macadamia Nuts
1/2-3/4 c. Macadamia Nut Oil
1/4-1/3 c. Manchego Cheese
Kosher Salt and Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste

*Method*:

In a blender or food processor, combine all ingredients except for the salt and pepper. Add only 1/2 c. of the oil for now, and 1/4 c. of cheese. Pulse until smooth, and add more oil to get desired consistency. Season with salt and pepper, and add more cheese if desired.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 27, 2005)

This is a combination of a few things for an untraditional pesto but I use it as a crust for a leg of lamb.  I'll just post the whole recipe I do when I make this.

LEG OF LAMB WITH ROSEMARY/MUSTARD PESTO (sort of) 

5-6# leg of lamb

1/2 cup dijon mustard 
1 TBS soy sauce 
1/2 tsp. ground ginger 
1/4 cup olive oil 
3-4 branches of rosemary with leaves stripped off 
fresh thyme with leaves stripped off (5-6 branches - depending on size) 
2 cloves garlic 
salt and pepper to taste 
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts or toasted walnuts or pecans 

1. Toast pine nuts, walnuts, or pecans, in oven set on 375° F. or toast in dry skillet set on med-high and tossed until done. 

2. In Cuisinart or blender add all of the ingredients except oil. Turn machine on and slowly drizzle in oil until everything is blended. You might not need to use all the oil, or you may need more, it just depends on how much rosemary you used, etc. You want it to be a little thick. Taste and adjust salt, pepper, rosemary, or garlic until it suits your taste. If it's a little strong that's OK because it will help flavor the lamb better. 

Put lamb in shallow pan, cover with this mixture and bake. I bake mine at 325° until 140° as we like ours rare. Take your lamb out about 5° less than you like it and let sit for 5-10 minutes. Will continue cooking after you take out of oven and sitting will let the juices absorb back into the meat and not just run out. 

Some roasted assorted vegetables, a nice light salad dressed in balsamic vinegar and a mixture of sour cream and brown sugar and green grapes for dessert!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 28, 2005)

ironchef, kitchen elf and AndyM., these all  look great. I'm going to do all three in the next few weeks. My DH will think he's in heaven.
Elf, I have a boneless leg of lamb in the freezer, so Il'll just unroll it, spread your pesto on it, then roll it back up. Should be delicious, can't wait.
Thank you all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 28, 2005)

lyndalou - I spread this on the outside of the lamb to form a crust while it cooks.  I'm sure it would be good inside also but it's great on the outside.  Let me know which way you do it.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 6, 2005)

My favourite is traditional Genoese style.

But I have been experimenting recently with a red "pesto" that you can make from the vegetable counter in winter, involving sweet red peppers, sun dried tomatos, garlic, olive oil, parmesan and pecorino, pine nuts, and just a few fresh basil leaves if you have them (otherwise I think that good dried would do here).

So far it has been very successful. I will post it when I have it perfected.

Thanks to bang bang for giving me the idea.


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

when in doubt, add truffle oil, i mean, alil goes along way


----------

